# Java Turnierprogramm



## Kun12 (15. Apr 2010)

Folgende Eingabe Parameter soll das Programm verarbeiten können:

-	Name des Schülers
-	Mannschaftsname
-	Namen der Mannschaftsmitglieder (bis max. 6 Stück)
-	Angabe der Klassenstufe
-	Klasse (a, b, c)
-	Punkte jeder Person in den 4 Disziplinen (eine Person muss an allen Disziplinen teilnehmen, sonst wird sie disqualifiziert)

Folgendes soll das Programm leisten:
-	Summation der Punkte einer Person über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Summation der Punkte einer Mannschaft über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Summation der Punkte einer Mannschaft einer Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der einzelnen Personen für jede einzelne Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der einzelnen Personen über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Rangliste der Mannschaften für jede einzelne Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der Mannschaften über alle vier Disziplinen.


Guten Tag,

ich versuche mich an einem Turnierprogramm für ein Sportfest aber komme nicht so richtig damit klar. Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich anfangen soll, deswegen würd ich euch echt gern bitten mir evlt. beispiele oder Anfangsmöglichekeiten zu präsentieren.Würd mir ungemein  helfen. Oben hab ich schon mal geschrieben was das Programm verarbeiten und leisten müssen kann. Es sollte objekt orientiert sein.

greetings
Kun


----------



## SlaterB (15. Apr 2010)

einfache Tastatur eingabe - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Apr 2010)

```
public static void main(String[] args)
{

}
```

Was stellst du dir vor, wie tief so ein vorschlag gehen soll? Objekt-Orientiert wird es sicherlich sein, da Java OOP ist. Zudem wissen wir garnicht, wie du es umsetzen willst.

mit oder ohne Gui
Swing(AWT) oder SWT (oder gar SWT mit Swing)
Datenbankanbindung
Applet oder Desktop-App. 

Fang doch lieber erstmal selber an und frag bei unklarheiten. 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Kun12 (19. Apr 2010)

Hallo,


Am besten wär ja AWT ^^ und ja mit GUI, ich würd ja schon gerne anfangen aber es fehlen mir so die Anfänge wie schon erwähnt.



greetings


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Apr 2010)

Was verstehst du unter einem Anfang? Hast du gar keine Idee wie man da ran geht, oder willst du Starthilfe im Sinne von Quellcode. 

Wenn ersteres:
- Hast du dir schon selbst Gedanken gemacht? (falls nicht: machen ;-)
- Wo glaubst du Probleme mit der Umsetzung zu haben
- (Welche Umsetzungsideen hast du)

falls zweiteres:
Empfehle ich dir nicht. Denn Programmieren lernt man durch Programmieren, dabei geht es auch um das Lösen von Problemen, diese kannst du leider nicht immer auf andere Abwälzen, für die diese Probleme einfach sind. Zumal hier die Gefahr entsteht: 
A) der Code könnte Kriterien verletzen, die wir nicht kennen/übersehen 
B.1) du musst den Code nachvollziehen können(!) / Wärst du danach in der Lage ähnlichen Code zu erstellen?!
B.2) hast du den Code nicht 100% verstanden, läuft es die Gefahr, neue Probleme entstehen zu lassen wo vorher keine waren.

*Anmerkung* Es gab hier schon Leute, die wollten komplette Programme einfach mal so von uns Programmiert haben, ich traue durchaus manchen zu, einfach schrittweise Aufgaben hier rein zu stellen, sodass wir sie möglicherweise unbemerkt lösen oder einfach den größten Teil der Arbeit machen. Ich will hier damit niemand persönlich Angreifen, ich bin durchaus bereit zu helfen(und tue es auch gerne wenn ich kann) aber ich bin vorsichtig ;-).

*Edit* Omg das oben liest sich echt bescheuert^^. Naja ich markiere es mal als Anmerkung am Rande ;-). Eine gewisse Starthilfe wirst du von uns aber bestimmt erhalten ;-)


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Apr 2010)

Du kannst z.B damit anfangen, Klassen wie Schüler oder Mannschaft zu erstellen. ;-)


----------

